# Lots of scratching



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Over the past few days, Angel has been scratching a lot... chest, sides, legs... I am thinking it is just dry skin? No fleas, skin doesn't seem red or irritated in any way that is visible. 

She is and has been on RC Chihuahua for awhile now so I don't know that it would be a food allergy unless it just developed out of the blue.

Does anyone have any recommendations of moisturizers or anything at all that might help if it is in fact just dry skin?

Thanks!


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

It could also be a reaction to washing powders...have you washed any blankets/bedding, clothing etc. recently?


I hope that someone can offer assistance.

:wave:


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks for the thought. I did wash the blankets yesterday but the itching started before then. I had also given her an oatmeal bath hoping that would help but no luck. Gosh, I hope it isn't time for another vet visit... lately I have been there more often than my own home.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

Rocky was doing that too until i switched his shampoo to an unltra moisturizing and soap/detergent free and that helped maybe try a conditioning rinse that helps dry skin...


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

It could be anything really....probably something like his shampoo, so switch it and see if it helps xxx


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

could be an allergy (dout its from food it wouldnt occur out of the blue like that usually) or it could be winter itch, theres no real moisture in the air and everyones skin gets dried out human and dog, it might not be visable add a little olive oil or fish oil (vitamin E) to the food it shoulp help sooth winter itch and hotspots. or any kind of itch for that matter untill you can figure out whats causing it.


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I will try a new shampoo as well as the olive/fish oil in the food and see if that helps. When I can, I will also get a humidifier as well and see if that helps any. I know the humidity in here is about 30% so I don't doubt that dry skin is at least a big part of the problem. If I can't provide any relief, I will give the vet a call and see what they have to say. 

Thanks again!


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Well, it is off to the good ol' doc again. I swear I might as well just have my mail forwarded to their address. I am there more than home anyway. :roll: 

I called to see what they recommended for dry itchy skin and they said they would prefer to see her first so shall it be. I was going to order this shampoo from 1800PetMeds called Epi-Soothe? But wanted to check with the vet before I spent the $15 on it. Don't want to inadvertantly put something on Angel that might not be right for her. Plus I didn't want to have to wait a few days for it to arrive. Would rather have something now.

So I shall shell out the bucks for another appt. Bad timing financially but I can't have Angel all itchy and uncomfortable either.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

let us know what they say :wave: 

the vet i worked for liked perscribing efa spray but you can get the same effect with dermacaps or flaxseed oil..... or anything with omega 3's 6's or whatever number it is lol.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

My b/f's doggie was always scratching himself too. They took him to the vet and found out that he had some kind of skin problem, so now he is on three different meds. I think one of them was some kind of cream or something that they had to put on him. He's completely better now, so like other people said, you probably would want to ask your vet about what your puppy is experiencing. I hope your puppy gets better! Also, the oatmeal shampoo with aloe maybe good for her, in terms of soothing the itch. Just a thought! =)


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Well I am not sure if the vet was much help. He didn't see anything wrong with the skin but when I put Angel on the table, I noticed two small bald spots on her back that I didn't notice before. I guess the light in the room was brighter and it was more obvious. 

She is nipping at her tail more, nipping and licking her back legs toward her feet. Scratching her sides, back and stomach...

He gave us a shampoo and leave-on conditioner and also gave her an antihistamine to take 3 times a day as needed. The shampoo and conditioner can be used 1-2 times a week. We took the med and used the shampoo/conditioner last night but it didn't help at all. This morning I gave her the med and she is scratching as much as ever. 

He said that if this doesn't help, then it is more than likely a food allergy. He printed out some info for me and maybe it is. I asked him if it could just come up like this out of the blue and he said no but this could have been going on for awhile but the symptoms are just now showing up. I guess that makes sense. 

They haven't done bloodwork or a scraping so I'm wondering if I should push that to be done. And I wonder how long I should try the meds and shampoo before calling the vet back and saying "Hey, this isn't helping." 

I know there are some here that fed RC but their pups were allergic to it. What did you switch to? Trying to get an idea of options in case that turns out to be the problem. 

Thanks!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

as far as a food allergy food, i used the whitefish and potato by IVD. they also make venison, rabbit, lamb. there are lots of options out there for food allergy pooches (and kitties too.) i'd ask for a skin scrape to rule out parasites beofre switching foods. science diet has a food allergy food as well called z/d and z/d ultra. check with the vet and see which he thinks is best.


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Ok thanks! I will definitely check with the vet and ask about the skin scraping as well before making any big changes.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Poor baby girl! i hope you get to the bottom of her problem soon!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Poor lil Angel. She must be awfully uncomfortable. I hope she finds relief really soon.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

My mom's poodle had a problem with itchy and flaky skin. They found out she had allergies, and now gets shots for it. She is also on some sort of medication, and my mom buys "Derma Pearls" (I think that is the name of it) shampoo from the vet's.
Good luck with Angel.


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks everyone. Angel has still been scratching but not quite as much today so I think I will continue with the meds for another day or two and see if they kick in. If not, I guess I will be calling the vet back and going in for round 2. I sure am glad I applied for credit with the vet and have the insurance to help too. WHEW!!! 

I feel weird bathing Angel 1-2 times a week though. But I guess if that shampoo starts helping then I guess it is ok. Hard to keep her still for 10 minutes before rinsing though. LOL


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Just put in a call to the vet. The antihistimine and shampoo/conditioner are not helping. And I am noticing more balding spots. Ugh... My poor baby!!!!!


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Oh No! I wonder what going on? Poor little girl.  Be sure and update!


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

sounds like allergies to me. i give my chi Princess grizzly salmon oil,brush any loss hair that can cause itchying,bath once a week with a oatmeal and tea tree oil shampoo and rinse conditioner and leave-in cond. as needed.Also prozyme has helped her alot and changing her food to Natural Balance,Nutro Ultra,and Canidae they contain no corn,wheat,soy,nor fillers.in the mean time you can give her some benadryl not sure on the amount.i happened to learn alot since my chi Princess had very severe allergies the vet recommended to find something natural cause the cortosine shots are toxic to be given often.she is about 90% better than last year she alos had watery eyes,sneezing,a nd coughing so you can amigine how much i had to spend to figure things out it has been worth it. Also Missing Link is pretty good i rec.this to a lady and she came up to me and said her cat is doing better yes they do carry this for dogs as well.Haven't been to the vet since her last vaccines in February and the reaction to them.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

poor baby...
most DEFINATLY push for a skin scrape...if the meds and shampoo aint helping (which with an alergy if nothing else the antihyustamies should have helped!)if that comes up negative you mihgt want to have them run a full alergy pannel... as dogs can be allergic to as many things as humans can be, we had a dog that was allergic to certain kinds of pollen (not all just 5 different trees and both daisy and ragweed pollen) and he was also allergic to chicken and beef ,didnt matter whether they were fresh or in prepared dog food, he couldnt have either, and he was allergic to dust, latex and sisal. (yeah the backing on carpeting!) so it was a BIG change for him we hd to pull up the carpeting in any rooms he spent time in and put in hardwood floor, we also ended up getting a small heppa filter for the bedroom.

the hairloss is typical of any skin complaint...the cosntant friction from itching causes the hairloss, once you get this sorted her hair shoudl grow back all nice...
the derma pearls shampoos and conditioners are supposed to be real good and you can get them from petco and petsmart.


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Thank you all. I will talk with the vet and see where to go next. I will ask about the scraping and allergy panel too. I was waiting for the vet to call me back yesterday but they never did so I will be calling first thing this morning. Will let you know what I find out. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Good Luck, and hope things go ok xxx


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

About to go to the vet in about 15 minutes. They want to put Angel on Prednisone. They were going to just have me come get it but I said I would really prefer her to be examined again before using that. I know steroids can be pretty serious with small dogs and I would just feel more comfortable bringing her back in and asking a few questions first. 

I'm very familiar with Prednisone for humans as my daughter has taken it several times for severe asthma attacks but have never used it in animals before. I will be asking about skin scrapings, allergy testing and what the chances are that it is a food allergy. I want to cover all bases.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

my mom's dogs are on pred a lot due to their allergies. but they get timeral p (spelling?) it's not as bad as straight pred. if she does get put on it she'll have to pee more just so you know.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> my mom's dogs are on pred a lot due to their allergies. but they get timeral p (spelling?) it's not as bad as straight pred. if she does get put on it she'll have to pee more just so you know.


My chi, Tia, was on prednisone for about a year before she died. I wasn't aware that it would cause them to pee more often. Tia did go to the potty more often, but she was also on Lasix and I just attributed it to that. I did notice that the prednisone caused an appetite increase.


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Thank you both. Well, Angel is on the pred after all. The vet did explain the increase in appetite as well as thirst and peeing. I can't tell yet if it is helping (or going to help). She was nipping at the skin on her front leg a little bit ago. Here's hoping it does the trick. If not, it's back to the vet. 

I asked about the skin scraping and further testing and they said that they want to see if the pred works. If not, the scraping is the next step. Just ends up costing me more but ok. If we have to go in for that, I will also request bloodwork to rule out anything there. 

The vet is totally baffled because it doesn't look like anything. Not sarcoptic mange, not demodex, doesn't really "look" like a food allergy... They still believe it is airborne allergy. 

She did switch her flea treatment from Advantage to Frontline Plus. She said that Advantage is better flea control but Frontline actually helps with dust mites and things? I've never heard that before. :dontknow:


----------

